# I Need Help



## Vduber777 (Jan 15, 2008)

I am having a misfire on cylinder 5 on my Audi A6....I have replaced the coil packs, injectors and plugs and still getting the code and hesitation while i drive it. Any ideas?


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

Vduber777 said:


> I am having a misfire on cylinder 5 on my Audi A6....I have replaced the coil packs, injectors and plugs and still getting the code and hesitation while i drive it. Any ideas?


Did you swap the ignition control modules to see if the misfire moves to the right cylinder bank?
These modules are not called POS (actual Audi nomenclature) for nothing as I have replaced many of them.


----------



## Vduber777 (Jan 15, 2008)

I just did that and the misfire switched to cylinder 2


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

Vduber777 said:


> I just did that and the misfire switched to cylinder 2


The ignition control module for bank 1 has failed. This is very common. How many miles on your car?


----------



## Vduber777 (Jan 15, 2008)

93k


----------

